# USC vs Full Sail



## JessicaM (May 29, 2008)

I recently got accepted to USC Film and TV critical studies.  My first choice was production.  I applied as a transfer student bc i have an associates in video/audio (2005)but got accepted as a Freshman Transfer.

I am considering going to Full Sail instead bc of the production degree and the time it takes to finish.  How hard is it to transfer to production degree at usc, is usc really the best, will i get what i need at full sail, etc?  Any advise would be really helpful!

Also, i am married and my husband would rather got to florida than LA bc of money, atmosphere, people, etc.  I am having a hard time deciding!


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2008)

Well, the choice is really up to you. I would look at all the pros and cons of both and see which school is more beneficial for you. From the sounds of it, you seem to be leaning towards Full Sail. 

USC does have a top ranked film school, definitely placed in the top 5 of the nation. They aren't as selective in admissions compared to freshman although it is still tough to get into. I don't really know about Full Sail other than from what I've heard on here. So I can't comment on them. If that was me, I would choose USC in a heartbeat. But, that's mainly your decision. Hopefully, someone else from here can give you more helpful information about Full Sail.


----------



## Jayimess (May 29, 2008)

If you were my sister, I would tell you to go to USC because you should get a bachelor's degree...Full Sail is unaccredited.

However, let's explore this a little.  Do you just want to work, or do you want to create?  All I hear is that FS churns out crew...not creatives.  Crit students get a lot of writing and production experience, from what studentfilms.com member Cinematical and one of my classmates' friends tell me.

Also, consider where you want to live...if it's LA, the network at USC is unbeatable, and it might be worth it to get to LA sooner than later.  If it's Orlando, then FS is the place for you.  If it's neither, it's not a deal breaker where you study.

If it was me, I'd go to USC, too...I realize that I already do, but I considered Full Sail for a long time before opting to pursue an MFA.

Best of luck.


----------

